# There's a reason they say "individual servings" . . .



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

Twenty years ago, I was one of the people who rode out Hurricane Andrew. I was lucky. I never lost my power and had no property damage. 

I helped out in a food drive afterwards, and here's the thing that made the biggest impression on me. Some dear soul--bless their heart--decided it would be a wonderful idea to send down industrial-sized cans of BEETS.

There's two problems with that.

1. They're beets. Nuff said. 
2. Power hadn't yet been restored to a lot of areas. What were people supposed to do with the leftover beets once they'd opened the can and eaten some?

That one scenario showed me why people say "individual sized servings". If it's larger than individual sized, and you have food left over and no way to preserve it, it ends up going to waste.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Firstly.. I love beets.. there is not a darn thing wrong with them.. Your taste buds must be wrong.. 
and second.. it is possible that they were sent down to be used in the more damaged areas that have big shelters and soup kitchens set up for feeding large amounts of homeless and the workers who are doing the cleaning up. and they ended up in the wrong area. 
Third... some big warehouse/whole sale place couldn't move them either and just passed them along instead of tossing them or having them take up space.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm confused as to who "they" are. Are you talking about the government asking for donations?


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Firstly.. I love beets.. there is not a darn thing wrong with them.. Your taste buds must be wrong..
> and second.. it is possible that they were sent down to be used in the more damaged areas that have big shelters and soup kitchens set up for feeding large amounts of homeless and the workers who are doing the cleaning up. and they ended up in the wrong area.
> Third... some big warehouse/whole sale place couldn't move them either and just passed them along instead of tossing them or having them take up space.


Firstly: Good. Next time I see a large amount of industrial sized cans of beets, I'm passing them along to you. 

Second: I'm more than willing to concede the point about them being intended for big shelters and soup kitchens. It would make sense for organizations, etc. to send down industrial sized cans of anything if they were intended to feed a large amount of people at once. I just had visions of one family receiving a large can of beets and having no way to store the leftovers without them spoiling.

Third: If some warehouse store couldn't move them either, what does that tell you about the general public's perception of beets? 

Right now, I'm storing for just three people, and that's why I think in terms of individual sizes.


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

JoKing said:


> I'm confused as to who "they" are. Are you talking about the government asking for donations?


I'm confused by your question. They who?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I must say tho.. I like my beets cooked a whole different way.. canned beets are so... not the best!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ditto to Emerald, The whole time I was growing I detested beets, wouldn't touch em, wouldn't handle em and would not even look at em. That did cause some problems for me when it came to working in the family garden.

In my adult life when I started growing them for my daughters I found that it was all in the preperation. Now, I love them and have alot of garden space devoted to them. I'm not saying my mom was a bad cook, she was exactly he opposite, just about the best around(maybe a tie for the grand and great grandmothers).

Its all in the preperation, Send me the #10 cans, we can make them edible. 

allyn211, When Andrew first formed, its initial Project Landfall was Rockport Texas, about 5 miles from where we lived. We were about a mile from the water "as the crow flies" and about 6-8 feet above sea level. Our house was on 10 foot stilts but it would have still been very interesting. When the landfall was changed we went out to "The Island(Padre Island)" and saw some of the biggest waves and roughest surf I have ever seen in Texas. Waves in excess of 15 feet and breaking over the dunes, we decided not to play in the water that day.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

allyn211 said:


> I'm confused by your question. They who?


"That one scenario showed me why people say "individual sized servings". If it's larger than individual sized, and you have food left over and no way to preserve it, it ends up going to waste."

What's on second?


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

allyn211 said:


> I'm confused by your question. They who?


What is the name of the thread lol


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

allyn211 I understand what you are saying. In "normal" life I buy the 32oz size of mayonnaise. I am starting to stock the really small jars in case of TSHTF. I realized that without refrigeration opening a 32oz jar would be a waste just to make a can of tuna.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hell I love beets ,easy to eat...take a bite ...drink a beer ...take another bite drink another beer... see the pattern here? :2thumb:*


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

JoKing said:


> "That one scenario showed me why people say "individual sized servings". If it's larger than individual sized, and you have food left over and no way to preserve it, it ends up going to waste."
> 
> What's on second?


Last I checked, I don't know was on third . . .

I've heard people in general--not just the government--ask for food donations in situations like Andrew, Katrina, etc., and suggest that they send "individual sized servings". I don't think it's a "government" thing.

Frankly, I don't care! Oh, he's the shortstop!


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> allyn211 I understand what you are saying. In "normal" life I buy the 32oz size of mayonnaise. I am starting to stock the really small jars in case of TSHTF. I realized that without refrigeration opening a 32oz jar would be a waste just to make a can of tuna.


Exactly my point!

I once got food poisoning from eggs that we didn't properly store during a power outage. There is a point in food poisoning where death is preferable.


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> *Hell I love beets ,easy to eat...take a bite ...drink a beer ...take another bite drink another beer... see the pattern here? :2thumb:*


Uh-huh, because that's the only way to get the beets down!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with u allyn. However, i need to know some foods to take when i bug out


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

allyn211 said:


> Last I checked, I don't know was on third . . .
> 
> I've heard people in general--not just the government--ask for food donations in situations like Andrew, Katrina, etc., and suggest that they send "individual sized servings". I don't think it's a "government" thing.
> 
> Frankly, I don't care! Oh, he's the shortstop!


Lol. I figured it out after a reading the posts that followed. I was thrown off by the hurricane story and distributing food. I thought there may have been a guide or something about it. I smacked myself in the back of the head for you.

Beet salad; beet sandwich; best stew; beet kabobs..lol


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Lol. I figured it out after a reading the posts that followed. I was thrown off by the hurricane story and distributing food. I thought there may have been a guide or something about it. I smacked myself in the back of the head for you.
> 
> Beet salad; beet sandwich; best stew; beet kabobs..lol


Oh, beet it!


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder if it is still possible in that form to boil down and make beet sugar.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Allyn211....most of my food is cases of #10 cans (Mountain House) and individual serving packs. MH came out with the Pr Paks recently. They are available in 1, 2 and 4 serving sizes.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

"Pro Paks". This combination with lots of canned good and all the other necessities should help to eliminate food waste.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

showmegal said:


> I wonder if it is still possible in that form to boil down and make beet sugar.


Wrong kind of beet sweetie! but with some cabbage and a bit of bacon and a few veggies you end up with a nice pot of borscht..


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate beets...had to throw in a change of diet. I was bout to spit up.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

So many of our threads are serious, I have to tell you that I'm sitting in this little computer room ( spare bedroom) laughing right out loud! You folks are on a roll....crack me up. ok, laughter is very good medicine even though laughing this hard could make you as red as a beet. :ignore:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

No one mentioned PICKLED beets? Pickled beets with onions and boiled eggs= YUMMY!!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> No one mentioned PICKLED beets? Pickled beets with onions and boiled eggs= YUMMY!!!


OH YEAH! Just imagine us all trapped in a bunker during the S hitting the fan after downing that meal... 
Someone find Buckman and fire him out the torpedo tube!


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm, maybe pickled beets would make a good weapon?  Nice to know that we can have some humor on what is a serious subject (prepping)!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't want to beet a horse around a dead bush but...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Emerald said:


> OH YEAH! Just imagine us all trapped in a bunker during the S hitting the fan after downing that meal...
> Someone find Buckman and fire him out the torpedo tube!


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------

